# Who can Play God in the Movies?



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Seeing the Morgan Freeman is playing God in the movies "Almighty Bruce", I agree with the casting choice. George Burns didn't do a bad job in "Oh God" (more for him being one of the oldest people around at the time)  Alanis Morrisette was a little too "Hippyish" in "Dogma" and of course did not speak.

Who else out there do you think can pull off playing God? Even started looking at the lists of best actors and not many fit. I kind of think they have to be at least 50ish or older (at least a hint of Grey in their hair) 
Sean Connery?, scottish accent dosen't work for me...
Gene Hackman?, his grin says more devilish 
Charlton Heston?, Tooo recognized as Moses, dosen't want to be typecast 
Ben Kingsely?, I guess a prim and proper British Accent automatically adds them to the list.
Richard Harris/Peter O'Toole/Michael Caine? I always get them confused so fugured I'd list them all as one


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Not God, but a great Archangel---- JT (name hidden to protect the innocent)


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

JT? Another with a Devilish grin


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

I read that article and i'm inclined to agree that ralph richardson was just about perfect as you can get playing a cinmatic god in "time bandits"


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

PeeWee Herman!


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Dead, James Mason, in agreement with Eddie Izzard.

Living, no one that I can think of.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

Here's one you probably didn't expect:

Bob Barker


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Nah, he's the devil.....

Come on DOWN!!!!!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's one for way out in left field....

Haley Joel Osment.


You see I always had this fantasy that Earth was some intergalactic science fair project (it WAS slapped together in 7 days after all, just like mine when I was a kid). Also, with all the wars, biblical floods, and various other scourges being thrown at the planet, you would think that that 9 year old with the magnifying glass and the anthill was watching things.

Actually, now that theory kind of sounds like the South Park episode where Cartman mixes some icky stuff with Sea Monkeys to create his own civilization in a fish tank.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Walk with me here...

Olympia Dukakis - elegant, supremely cool, mother earth, all-knowing

Kelsey Grammar (as Frazier) - thinks he's God anyway - might as well get the role.

David Spade - well, think "The God's Must Be Crazy", and Spade, as 'da man' himself, riding around heaven in an orange '65 Barracuda ragtop, carelessly tossing his empty coke bottle out...


----------



## Tim (Apr 24, 2002)

Crispin Glover...


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

James Cromwell.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lyle_JP _
> *James Cromwell. *


Been watching "6 Feet Under?" 

Early on as "Stretch Cunningham" on "All in the Family" I would never have thought that. But since he played "Zephram Cochran" on ST:First Contact, he has been elevated to the highest levels  , but I agree...


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

OPRAH


----------

